# Nts in New Class-Situations



## Zorny (Aug 5, 2010)

this topic is about NTs actting at the beginning of an Class (or whatever,peaple you have to be with).
on my first day (few day before) i acted pretty defensiv.

cuz i dont wanna give any information about me.and in this phase people analyzing much. its just unprofitable.
do you like it if you play cards and someone knows,what your holding?
but i did analyze a lot.at the beginning i took a seat at the backcorner of the room so i can see whats going on.
my analyzing results were pretty satisfying,lots of ESs some massiv Is(myself also ;D) and one guys i instantly knew what type he was..

an INTP.well nothing special.BUT he acted right the opposite of me.
he just sit right in the middle(all other around him)and he was pretty arrogant with his intelect.and the feedback after school wasn nice.well the last year i was 100% the same

well it looks like he is really the opposte of me,but there comes the joke(hehe)he is almost the same like me im also really Arrogant with my intelect and like to present it at every chance.

the only difference is that i learned that its unprofitable to play the rebell/professor ,well this time i got profits (girls smiling at me etc) cuz people wont ever give you confirmation.social life is something we all have to deal with.there is almost no way around it 

how about you?are u going right through the wall?or are u coming out piece by piece?

Zorny


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what you are asking here....


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Bad grammar. Tsk-tsk.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

:laughing: To answer your question, I just sit wherever, preferably close to someone I know, or at least know to not be an ass or idiot and just talk to whomever, whether it's about the previous teacher or comparing schedules or something funny someone did the other day. I've yet to really STAND OUT as the class clown, though, and as a result, few people know ME.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm, I take it English is not your first language? 

The university I attend is populated, so finding a seat on the first week is a bitch because everyone flocks the rooms exploring classes. Usually, I sit down, take notes, zone out, and meet someone new.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so confused 

Umm. I guess you are asking about how I act when I start a new class right? Well, I generally sit towards the middle-back and keep to myself. If someone actually decides to speak to me (this is a rare occurrence, people generally seem to dislike me... maybe it's my body language... hmm) I will answer their questions but nothing more. I continue like that until the end of semester.

:dry:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

I always try and stay in the back or next to the door (quick get away access after class) if I can, it is a pain to have to sit in the front of class just to see the board past the glare :sad:. How I act always depends on my mood :tongue:


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I sit right up front. That way, I don't have to see all the uninterested faces and make class more miserable for myself than it has to be. Ha ha. I usually find something at least somewhat - slightly amusing about any class.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

I sit at the back and act cold or just assimilate -- I am generally the one who stays out of everything because people wander to my island-desk periodically and ask for my favorite color. 

Oh, blasphemy!


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I sit by the window, at the back of the room, if possible, that way, if interesting things were to suddenly happen outside, I will have a good view, and if the lecture gets boring/repetitive/stupid it isn't very noticeable that I'm really doodling or working on something else.

I try to talk to anyone who seems interesting, usually, or else disappear into my own little world (if I have a laptop I'll see what's going on with facebook or Perc. I guess I'm a little addicted).


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I try for middle or about as close to it (moving towards front). First day, I'm looking to see who the smart, cool, or interesting ones are in the class, and hope that I'm near them. I start planning on how to get know them and bring them on my side. I start sizing up the teacher see how much work I need to do and how to get them on my side so I can slack a little, but since I look like a good student who's really trying, I make an A. Call it an insurance policy. I'm usually a little quiet and reserved, watching to see how the class will act to things, but I do like to throw a curve ball if I'm able to and not worry about it. Kind of reverse, attract the cool, smart, interesting people to me, so I don't have to always go to them. Oh and, I try to find a cute girl who has her sh!t together to sit next to, it makes going to class enjoyable even if I hate it, and also so I can argue who about who is smarter, lol. Ah, I can't wait for fall :happy:


----------

